# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## LCARSx32 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the site, and definitely not a professional photographer.  I do enjoy playing with my 300D.

Anyway, my father was at Goodwill today and came across a Panasonic lens for $20.  I've been trying to figure out what it goes to.  It's a "Panasonic Television Zoom No. 24411".  A google search netted no results (other than another Goodwill listing for the same lens).

Based on "Panasonic Television", I'm guessing it's for a video camera?  It's definitely old.  It has a full metal body.  It's really big for only being 22.5mm~90mm.

Here's some pics:



























Any information would be much appreciated.

-Ray


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2010)

The big clue is the word "television" on the side of the lens. It's a lens used
on older video cameras.  It appears to have a C-mount (1-inch threaded 
mount).  If it does, that makes it usable on the many 16mm film movie 
cameras that employ that lens mount and are still used by film makers and 
students.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you Compur!  That's exactly what I needed to know.  It looks like it was manufactured by Asahi Pentax for Panasonic.  I came across an auction on ebay by searching for "C-mount 90mm" that is identical except the brand name was "Sun-Cosmicar".  

eBay Auction for Sun-Cosmicar C-mount lens

Thanks again.  You rock!

-Ray


----------

